# Baking Question...Coconut Oil Substitute?



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I want to make a Fresh Cherry Tart with Cocoa Crust for 4th of July. Is there a subsitute for coconut oil? I don't have that in the house and we are short on funds this month. Could I use Canola oil?

Also, date sugar...can I use regular white sugar?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Butter, lard, any oil that is more or less solid at room temperature. Depending on what it's used for, canola *might* work, but it might not.

Date sugar and white sugar will have different flavors, but other than that should be fine.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I think I will do butter since I do have that on hand. Oh and regular sugar.


----------

